# religious imprisonment



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

I never quite make it around to posting anything here. random mood last year. never put light inside. it's lit up from bottom with flashlight for the pic, therefore it's too bright lol. recycled duke's mayonaisse jar. little skelly reading his bible by candlelight. religious imprisonment is a very personal thing that we do to ourselves


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is too cool, excellent idea!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*thanks, flick. i like seeing how cheap i can go with props. this one i doubt cost more than a dollar to make. a recycled plastic jar, one skelly off of a dollar store skelly garland, a little leftover jc/carpet latex mix, a tiny piece of scrap foam from packaging, a thin wooden dowel for bars and candle, hot glue and a tiny bit of black spray paint on the bars. the rust on the bars is actual rust from a brillo pad. the jc/latex mix was already tinted. it's a bad pic. the outside is dark grey stone looking. phone pics are never the best. need to figure out where the digital camera is packed. *


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks as if he's burning in Hell


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I like him hes cool and religious too even skelleys need god LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That was a good idea.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

cute....er...very cute!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That is a really cool idea, I love it.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

there's a thought, roxy lol. thanks everyone. DA you almost made me toss it in the trash lol


----------

